# Shaving Door Handles



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats the best way to shave door handles without warping the shit out of the sheetmetal? Any tricks to it or is it always gonna warp a little bit no matter what?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 13 2009, 04:42 PM~15067856
> *Whats the best way to shave door handles without warping the shit out of the sheetmetal? Any tricks to it or is it always gonna warp a little bit no matter what?
> *


What kind of vehicle is it? 

We have been using 3M panel bond to shave tail gates, door handles, 3rd brake lights, etc...as a alternative to welding. Just have to let it sit few days to let it set up good. No warpage! I Have jobs I did few years back and still look good. 

Look it up online or 3M website to get the data sheet... 

EDIT: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...GbeNGQGZXQ0C5gl Just click on the PDF file that says data sheet.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you can get heat sheild putty to put around the area and it absorbs any heat good luck and take your time. If you spot weld just keep it moving to different areas.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Biggest thing is to take your time welding them up. If you dont your doors may look like this while getting the warp out  














:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I had someone tell me to use .023 wire on my 110 welder & keep a bucket of water with a rag & after evry so many tacks keep applying the rag. Any truth to this? Has anyone done it this way?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 13 2009, 03:19 PM~15068078
> *What kind of vehicle is it?
> 
> We have been using 3M panel bond to shave tail gates, door handles, 3rd brake lights, etc...as a alternative to welding. Just have to let it sit few days to let it set up good. No warpage! I Have jobs I did few years back and still look good.
> ...


It's an 84 Regal. I'm shaving the door handles, key locks, & mirrors.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 13 2009, 10:35 PM~15070737
> *It's an 84 Regal. I'm shaving the door handles, key locks, & mirrors.
> *


Read into it. Just a diffrent alternative.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15070644
> *I had someone tell me to use .023 wire on my 110 welder & keep a bucket of water with a rag & after evry so many tacks keep applying the rag. Any truth to this? Has anyone done it this way?
> *


yeah I did that to my trunk but the water rusts the metal real quick, so I would just use compressed air


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15071015
> *yeah I did that to my trunk but the water rusts the metal real quick, so I would just use compressed air
> *


Did you have any warping at all?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 13 2009, 08:53 PM~15070988
> *Read into it. Just a diffrent alternative.
> *


I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 14 2009, 12:00 AM~15071095
> *Did you have any warping at all?
> *


a little on the trunk but thats caused I rushed it, but it aint bad...... just take your time and dont rush it


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15071139
> *a little on the trunk but thats caused I rushed it, but it aint bad...... just take your time and dont rush it
> *


  Any suggestions on how much time to take? I could do 2 tacks every 2 hours. Or is it something I could in a day?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

weld only its the only sure way to do it. wire depends alot from what i have seen. 

i would weld and only weld. if you do space out your welds and take your time thats teh best bet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 14 2009, 12:15 AM~15071326
> *  Any suggestions on how much time to take? I could do 2 tacks every 2 hours. Or is it something I could in a day?
> *


definitly in a day, it takes about 10 seconds for the weld to cool to the touch. Just always monitor the temp with your hand on the door, wouldnt worry about the patch too much.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 07:32 AM~15074524
> *definitly in a day, it takes about 10 seconds for the weld to cool to the touch. Just always monitor the temp with your hand on the door, wouldnt worry about the patch too much.
> *


What welder, size wire, & gas are you using?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

took my time spot welding. took about 2 days for both door handles so it took longer then should have.  
got excited doing the marker lights and warped the shit outta the quarter panel. took more time to str-8-n it out. next time i'll just take it slow with every spot weld.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

tack a piece of flat bar to the door one on top of the handle and one on the bottom this will help the panel from shrinking or warping with the heat, i'de show you a picture of a car im doing but i already shaved them, and yes i warped it pretty bad(one side) cause i was lazy to cut a piece of flat bar


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15074899
> *What welder, size wire, & gas are you using?
> *


135 lncoln I think, it was a buddies, .035 wire and the mixed gas. I would use a smaller wire if you could :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 02:56 PM~15078414
> *135 lncoln I think, it was a buddies, .035 wire and the mixed gas. I would use a smaller wire if you could :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool. I got a Miller 140 with .023 wire & CO2. Should be fine then.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 14 2009, 02:18 PM~15078089
> *tack a piece of flat bar to the door one on top of the handle and one on the bottom this will help the panel from shrinking or warping with the heat, i'de show you a picture of a car im doing but i already shaved them, and yes i warped it pretty bad(one side) cause i was lazy to cut a piece of flat bar
> *


So the side you tacked the flat bar to didnt warp?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 14 2009, 01:40 PM~15077706
> *took my time spot welding. took about 2 days for both door handles so it took longer then should have.
> got excited doing the marker lights and warped the shit outta the quarter panel. took more time to str-8-n it out. next time i'll just take it slow with every spot weld.
> *


Teah it's easy to get over excited. I dont think it actually warps until it cools does it?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I just finished up my passenger side and I warped the shit outa it. Inbetween spot welds I blew it off with the compressor so it was cool to the touch.It was my first time doing it...


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15082068
> *I just finished up my passenger side and I warped the shit outa it. Inbetween spot welds I  blew it off with the compressor so it was cool to the touch.It was my first time doing it...
> *


What size welder, wire & gas did you use?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 14 2009, 08:40 PM~15081657
> *Teah it's easy to get over excited. I dont think it actually warps until it cools does it?
> *


heard it pop when i was welding. never again. sucked getting it str-8.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

weld is the only way to go bro!!!

all other methods are half ass shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

even if you wrap it you can ding it straight and skim coat it and done ...i fixed other folks fk ups before....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 15 2009, 02:11 AM~15084611
> *heard it pop when i was welding. never again. sucked getting it str-8.
> *


x2


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2009, 04:38 AM~15085346
> *even if you wrap it you can ding it straight and skim coat it and done ...i fixed other folks fk ups before....
> *


Thats kinda what I'm thinking. There aint nothin that cant be fixed. But I wanna have the least amount of repair. You know what I mean.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah just 




*-------*--------*
l ___________ l
l ___________ l 
*-------*--------*

picture the aestrix as a weld give it 10 then do another spot in between right in the middle of the previous 2 and then give that 15 min then beween those and give it 25 min so forth and so forth


its real easy to get carried away and want to start laying beads when your really not supposed to.


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

Lincoln 135 wire feed welder with 0.23 wire. weld a few tacks, 4 or 5, then let it cool.
I don't like to blow compressed air on the weld because it shrinks the weld too much and it can make the panel warp. I allow it to cool slowly and cool the touch before I weld some more, then cool. weld, cool....until done. then grind the same way you weld because you can warp it by grinding too fast and making it too hot.

if its too hot to touch it can warp.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

My new welder has a spot timer. I can adjust the length of time it arcs for when I do sheet medal. It's an ESAB Migmaster 203. Bad mofo too.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah just take your time, i've been welding a door tonite while i was working on my impala. few spots on the door, few spots on the new fenders. 

just prepare al your doors and work through them systematically, when you're done with the other 1 (or 3) and trunk #1 already cooled down enough


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 15 2009, 03:53 AM~15085225
> *weld is the only way to go bro!!!
> 
> all other methods are half ass shit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 15 2009, 12:22 PM~15088447
> *Lincoln 135 wire feed welder with 0.23 wire.  weld a few tacks, 4 or 5, then let it cool.
> I don't like to blow compressed air on the weld because it shrinks the weld too much and it can make the panel warp. I allow it to cool slowly and cool the touch before I weld some more, then cool. weld, cool....until done. then grind the same way you weld because you can warp it by grinding too fast and making it too hot.
> 
> ...


Why did you cut out the whole area instead of just filling in the existing holes?


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 15 2009, 08:52 PM~15092727
> *Why did you cut out the whole area instead of just filling in the existing holes?
> *


its hard to see but the area around the door handle is recessed and I wanted to shave the door right, not just cover up the big depression.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15094091
> *its hard to see but the area around the door handle is recessed and I wanted to shave the door right, not just cover up the big depression.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Thats a bad ass looking truck. Looks like a 65-68 Chevy.


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 16 2009, 02:06 PM~15099480
> *Damn. Thats a bad ass looking truck. Looks like a 65-68 Chevy.
> *


thanks!
its a 62, it belongs to my friend Shaun, he did everything by himself, I helped with the body work.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 16 2009, 06:53 PM~15102528
> *thanks!
> its a 62, it belongs to my friend Shaun, he did everything by himself, I helped with the body work.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

have somthing else to do and take your time. set your welder as low as it can go and still make a spot weld on a test panel. you should tack 4 corners and do somthing else for a while, then come back. if you sit there with a rag cooling it off, you're still going to rush it and regret it. it doesnt have to be seamless. some high build over a coat of epoxy will take care of that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Sep 16 2009, 09:53 PM~15102528
> *thanks!
> its a 62, it belongs to my friend Shaun, he did everything by himself, I helped with the body work.
> 
> ...


looks like you made a short bed out of a long bed :thumbsup: Nice job


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15112790
> *looks like you made a short bed out of a long bed :thumbsup: Nice job
> *


Yeah I seen that. Wonder how much he had to take out?


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 17 2009, 04:44 PM~15112864
> *Yeah I seen that. Wonder how much he had to take out?
> *


the rerun is allways on spike tv.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 18 2009, 03:19 AM~15115952
> *the rerun is allways on spike tv.
> *


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

3M 8115 is your best bet on newer vehicles people will say welding is the only way to go but i couldnt honestly tell you that because i dont know how strong your welding skills are. i have done door handles on a 72 chevy truck and didnt use any bondo at all to finish. metal file and high build primer was all i used. i did a 2000 toyota truck and warped the door skin. so every application and technician are different.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 13 2009, 03:19 PM~15068078
> *What kind of vehicle is it?
> 
> We have been using 3M panel bond to shave tail gates, door handles, 3rd brake lights, etc...as a alternative to welding. Just have to let it sit few days to let it set up good. No warpage! I Have jobs I did few years back and still look good.
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Sep 19 2009, 12:23 AM~15124368
> *3M 8115 is your best bet on newer vehicles people will say welding is the only way to go but i couldnt honestly tell you that because i dont know how strong your welding skills are. i have done door handles on a 72 chevy truck and didnt use any bondo at all to finish. metal file and high build primer was all i used. i did a 2000 toyota truck and warped the door skin. so every application and technician are different.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wondered what tricks there were to it cause I'm not a bodyman. Thats pretty thin sheetmetal with a radius & nothing bracing it keeping it where it's at.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 21 2009, 02:35 PM~15142580
> *Just wondered what tricks there were to it cause I'm not a bodyman. Thats pretty thin sheetmetal with a radius & nothing bracing it keeping it where it's at.
> *


thats why we use magnets to hold the metal in place :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 21 2009, 03:13 PM~15143490
> *thats why we use magnets to hold the metal in place :biggrin:
> *


Nobody mentioned anything about magnets.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 21 2009, 04:53 PM~15143955
> *Nobody mentioned anything about magnets.
> *


http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=...tingid=50546522


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

A small piece of advise when shaving door handles that have a recessed pocket, i.e ans10. I a cut the pocket out and then replace that section with a new piece of steel, the reason i do this is because that pocket is stamped into the steel and is under pressure, when you heat the section of the door up with a weld it releases that pressure and warps the door even more. I also will never weld with the door on a body stand, reason bieng is that you have gravity working against you when you weld and heat that metal up which will lead to a huge sag in the door. :angry:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 21 2009, 05:36 PM~15145015
> *http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=...tingid=50546522
> *


Thanks. I'm gonna have to get some of those. Thats the only thing I dont have.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 21 2009, 07:04 PM~15146097
> *A small piece of advise when shaving door handles that have a recessed pocket, i.e ans10. I a cut the pocket out and then replace that section with a new piece of steel, the reason i do this is because that pocket is stamped into the steel and is under pressure, when you heat the section of the door up with a weld it releases that pressure and warps the door even more. I also will never weld with the door on a body stand, reason bieng is that you have gravity working against you when you weld and heat that metal up which will lead to a huge sag in the door. :angry:
> *


Thats some good info on cutting out the whole section cause mine is recessed & the key hole is right underneath it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

How thick is the steel that you guys are using?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 8 2010, 04:56 PM~16228235
> *How thick is the steel that you guys are using?
> *


18ga is what the factory uses, I use 16ga...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 8 2010, 04:59 PM~16228270
> *18ga is what the factory uses, I use 16ga...
> *


I should add that I have a 76 Caprice... so 16 is cool?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I use a flattened piece of copper on the back side if possible to suck up some of the heat. Works like a charm.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 8 2010, 05:35 PM~16228638
> *I use a flattened piece of copper on the back side if possible to suck up some of the heat. Works like a charm.
> *


That's an excellent idea...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Do it right and cut the thing out, form a sheet in the curve of the door and cut it to the size of the cutout. tack weld it really slow, best using tig or grind down the tack if you use mig so you can hammer 'out' the tack with a dolly in the back so you stretch the material again.
when you weld the metal shrinks and you want it back to its original structure. 

oh and let it cool down on its own....when you cool it with water or any other type of fast cooling the metal will harden and there will be the chance of getting an oil can in the sheet.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 8 2010, 05:23 PM~16228523
> *I should add that I have  a 76 Caprice... so 16 is cool?
> *


16 is a little thicker...isnt gonna hurt anything,I use it because Menards only has 16 and 20,and 20 is too thin for me...menards is really close to my house so its more of a convenience thing....


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jan 8 2010, 06:35 PM~16228638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is


----------

